# a book by digit on vishal's tuts



## iMav (Nov 26, 2006)

we all get those small handy books along with our digits in special editions i was wondering tht if we cud hv a hard copy of the tuts by vishal and others indexed in 1 such book published by digit for their december issue .... wat do u guys think


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah , gr8 idea.


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 26, 2006)

Yeah its a too gud idea

why not digit called the book as a guide to registry by Vishal Gupta


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow!! I didn't know this forum has Vishal Gupta fan club 

Has he given so many good tips that it can fill a book? Why did I not see them?  Can anyone give some link to some threads?


----------



## caleb (Nov 26, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> we all get those small handy books along with our digits in special editions i was wondering tht if we cud hv a hard copy of the tuts by vishal and others indexed in 1 such book published by digit for their december issue .... wat do u guys think


 Amen...Why not?...I'd be delighted


----------



## Vyasram (Nov 26, 2006)

if they do so, digit forum wud lose a considerable amt of its traffic
btw, december issue has fast track on google


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 26, 2006)

A book by digit on vishal's tuts
Tht was my idea!Hv a look at this post!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=350326&postcount=24


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice idea


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 26, 2006)

Not a bad idea

   But Digit won't


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 26, 2006)

I do not agree this POLL as there should had been only one option 'YES'


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2006)

nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> A book by digit on vishal's tuts
> Tht was my idea!Hv a look at this post!
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=350326&postcount=24


 nitish i didnt mean to steal ur idea or something a couple days back i had pmed vishal whether he had all his tuts in 1 doc or archive and he said no so i too thought tht a book cud be published having all tuts in 1 place.....

and tuxy though the thread is titled for vishal considering the amount of tuts and their usability he has written i said a book by vishal butmy post also mentions other useful tuts by fellow members such as the registry tweak to get the file menu of ie7 on top etc ..... or is ther some jealousy


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 26, 2006)

I dont hv any prblm mAV3
We both r wrking fr a gud idea........thts wht matter!

I jst wanted to show tht I had previously asked him fr tht!


----------



## bizzare_blue (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah , gr8 idea.


----------



## nikhilrao (Nov 26, 2006)

lol. vishal shoud print his own book- make money and become a ankit fadia in registry. this threads funny !


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2006)

^^ wats funny abt the thread .... i didnt find nething to laugh wen i typed it


----------



## titun (Nov 26, 2006)

Yes , as far as I have seen in this forum, vishal is a genius. Its a very nice idea, but not sure if DIGIT will implement it.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 26, 2006)

Who said no?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 27, 2006)

WHOA!!! I didnt know that u guys liked me so much  

I'm really so glad and thankful to u that I can't express in words  

I logged in the forum after approx. 2 days coz my net connection was not working and I got this surprise  

But I know about some members, who don't like me & my tuts  (don't ask the names coz I can't tell)!

But I'll be honored and thankful to Digit, if they publish my tutorials  

thnx again guys for ur love & support!


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 27, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> But I know about some members, who don't like me & my tuts  (don't ask the names coz I can't tell)!



If you are referring to me or my post, let me clarify that I nothing -ve against you. But I haven't come across your posts that these guys are referring to. So I just requested for some links. May be we visit different types of thread


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 27, 2006)

lol, it was not u buddy!  

But there r a few but I never mind it, I'm happy among all such nice members here


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh ok. Never take the criticisers too seriously  May be they don't have much else to do


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 27, 2006)

thnx bro *img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/askforravi7/smilies/wub.gif

*www.weliketotalk.com/images/smilies/bighug.gif


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 27, 2006)

one more yes


----------



## deepakpatra_engg (Nov 27, 2006)

vishal you and your posts are really cool!!!!!!!!!!!!
when my friends saw the visual changes in my pc they were very amazed.
that helped me to increase my reputation.
your post provided good visual style at no cost.
I thank you from bottom of my heart


----------



## n2casey (Nov 27, 2006)

One more yes from my side.
If Vishal's tutes r not enough (in quantity) to print a book the some other useful tutes can also b added.


@ Vishal

I agree with tuxfan. U shudn't take criticizers seriously coz if none will b bad then who will call u good.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 27, 2006)

Me too would like to see Digit publishing the book by Mr.Vista. 

Mr.Vista, why not  make a PDF containing all your Tutorials.


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 28, 2006)

here are links to some of great tutors by Mr. Vista

All Kinds of Restrictions for Windows XP/2003
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40864

List of Files to be hacked using Resource Hacker!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21217

All About Resource Hacker! A Brief Tutorial
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31112

Add Your Favorite Program Shortcut in Desktop Context Menu!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27908

Make Your Windows XP Super Fast !!!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38206

Add "INSERT" Option in CD Drive Context Menu !
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35982

Remove ADs from New Yahoo! Messenger 8 Final !
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33122

Enable HIBERNATE Button in Shutdown Dialog Box !
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34566

Add DEVICE MANAGER, CONTROL PANEL, Etc. in My Computer Context Menu !
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30912

Changing Windows XP Login Screen Text Entries !
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35013

Add any Image in Desktop/Explorer Context Menu !
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30859

How to enable "VIEW" Menu on Desktop !
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32151

How to use the free space under RUN in New Windows XP Start Menu!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27907

Auto-Insert Product Key during Office Installation
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19718


----------



## outlaw (Nov 28, 2006)

1 more yes from me 

excellent idea


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 28, 2006)

@piyush619
thnx buddy, I really appreciate that


----------



## Tushar.bar (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi vishal, me too a fan of u. i want to learn about registry more and more can u suggest any book or link .


----------



## vikas_patil60 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great idea   
I am fan of vishal


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 28, 2006)

Instead of Digit publishing only one book by Vishal, they should just hire him as a regular writer for Digit so he can continue writing much more articles and sharing the wealth of knowledge that he has.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 28, 2006)

See all his threads, be it news, tuts, anything


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 28, 2006)

Thats amazing  

I'm so glad after reading all such nice comments by all of u guys  

I love u guys  

*www.diegotorres.com.ar/mensajeitor/foro/caritas/010104_emZ9_prv.gif


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 28, 2006)

we love u Mr. Vista

u r indeed a geek 

You deserves all these nice comments


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 28, 2006)

^^ true.


----------



## manas (Nov 28, 2006)

A book on Vishal's tutorials... indeed it would be usefull


----------



## anandk (Nov 28, 2006)

hey vishal, i think u shud throw a party *i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/bravo.gif u win the popularity contest hands down here !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 28, 2006)

lol, I'm so thankful to all members here that I can't tell in words  

I never expected so much love from such gr8 members in this forum! I really appreciate that


----------



## Ace Ventura (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi,

 Absolutely great idea!!

  Though every other person will have different ideas 

I would say this one has to be a 'yes' for a booklet

  I went thru the links and i was really suprised 

Great job 

  Its like getting to know all the settings required for improving your XP performance under one umbrella

  Digit may have have released different booklets for the tweaks each month 

But if Vishal's booklet is published we can have the privilege of having to look at all the tweaks at one go.

 Appreciate the good works of Vishal.

 Keep going, you are a real computer freak!! 

 Cheers!
 Ace Ventura


----------



## iMav (Nov 28, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> lol, I'm so thankful to all members here that I can't tell in words
> 
> I never expected so much love from such gr8 members in this forum! I really appreciate that


 others do unto u wat u do unto others .... sharing ur knowledge and offcourse the thing tht iappreciate most is u telling us how to use resource hacker is like giving out ur trade secret so as the saying goes ...


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 29, 2006)

vishal congrats.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 29, 2006)

How about making Vishal a new moderator @ his birthday i.e 22 December


----------



## din (Nov 29, 2006)

Vishal Gupta, I know you for quite some time and ...

You are a very bad guy 

Whenever I post some questions, you helped me instantly, you never gave me a chance to ask others, thus you spoiled me

And when I decided not to ask you, but just search through the Digit forum, your posts comes first as result for most of the things I searched ! Again you spoil me

And I remember one members sig - that is if Vishal were a girl, he would have marry her etc ! I am jelous of you, so you are again a bad guy 

LOL, Man, I was telling you are really great. It is not just knowledge but you share it and always ready to help others and that is not a small thing.

I really appreciate the idea of the book. Digit, go for it. It will be a great gift for the Digit readers by a Digit reader through an idea of a Digit reader.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 29, 2006)

I voted 'Yes'... one can always hope, right? 

I think Mr. Registry is a more apt title, eh?


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 29, 2006)

One more YES


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 29, 2006)

thnx a lot guys, I'm very lucky that I got such nice members here


----------



## n2casey (Nov 29, 2006)

One more thing Vishal. Acc. to me u r the most sincere guy at the forum. I never seen any loose talks/discussions or ur fake interference in any thread. U r helping one. I don't know about future but I will meet u someday.   

But I want to complain about one thing & that is, u replied very little threads of mine. Why?


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey Mr. Vista how about a thread on choosing u as New Mod on forum

THINK DIGITALLY bro


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 30, 2006)

n2casey said:
			
		

> One more thing Vishal. Acc. to me u r the most sincere guy at the forum. I never seen any loose talks/discussions or ur fake interference in any thread. U r helping one. I don't know about future but I will meet u someday.
> 
> But I want to complain about one thing & that is, u replied very little threads of mine. Why?


thnx buddy for ur valuable words  

and regarding to ur complain, it may happen that I didnt know the answers  I always reply to threads if I know the solution, otherwise I don't 



			
				piyush619 said:
			
		

> Hey Mr. Vista how about a thread on choosing u as New Mod on forum
> 
> THINK DIGITALLY bro


----------



## n2casey (Nov 30, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> thnx buddy for ur valuable words
> 
> and regarding to ur complain, it may happen that I didnt know the answers  I always reply to threads if I know the solution, otherwise I don't



Hey! I can understand that. No need to tell me. I was just joking.

One serious & silly question Vishal.
If u will b a mod then u will b a strict one. right?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 30, 2006)

I'll be same, as I'm atm   But with responsibilities  

But there is no benefit in discussing this coz I'm not a mod


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 30, 2006)

Be positive Mr. Vista

u will be 

for u i can say one thing

Uncle Ben: "Big power comes with Bigger responsibilities "


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 30, 2006)

thnx buddy for all ur efforts, I appreciate that


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 30, 2006)

Actually, I will say no for a book  Let Digit guys work thru their own contents. Vishal, please release the book by yourself  Help/assistance is always just a PM away. 

This way we will have 2 books


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 30, 2006)

I hv no time to release my own book, and I'll hv no problem if Digit releases it!  

But at last it totally depends upon Digit ppl, whether they want it or not!


----------



## iMav (Nov 30, 2006)

is mr. raabo reading any of this .....


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 30, 2006)

For those who say no 

My friend Wacko Jacko's (M.Jackson) pet says
.
.
.
.
.
BANG... BANG...BANG
.
.
.
.
*img291.imageshack.us/img291/1395/image001hh8.gif


----------



## titun (Nov 30, 2006)

Yaar vishal, aab hum log to tumhe mod banake hi dum lenge


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2006)

absolutely right 180000 ... take an extra 0 for tht image


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2006)

lol, thnx for ur support guys


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 1, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> absolutely right 180000 ... take an extra 0 for tht image


What  ??? 

did i do something wrong??? or are you complementing


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2006)

i just increased ur rpm tht img is nice hence increased the output of ur car which is 18000 i made it 180000


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 1, 2006)

oh thanks. 

now i get it


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 12, 2006)

this will be a valueable resource indeed. a compilation, along with some other general performance tweaks etc, & a review or info about some tweaking apps


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 12, 2006)

thnx a lot buddy  May be digit will publish it one day!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 12, 2006)

well 50 Votes for YES !!

hmm...

mind u those tuts are not that bad... infact better than i guess the Tips and tricks section of digit... lol..

Ok. A book may be too much optimestic... but the quality and detailed information of those well written tuts disserves few pages in the MAG....

no doubt it will attract users for sure...

so my Vote goes for YES...


----------



## iMav (Dec 12, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> this will be a valueable resource indeed. a compilation, along with some other general performance tweaks etc, & a review or info about some tweaking apps


 thts wat im talkin abt


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 12, 2006)

Here's a job for someone who has the time and resources to do this.

Search the forum for Vishal's post, compile the tips and make an e-book (may be even in plain HTML ). Digit may carry it in their CD/DVD. If not, I will host it for downloading 

The e-book can contain Vishal's name, contact info and pic.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 12, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Here's a job for someone who has the time and resources to do this.
> 
> Search the forum for Vishal's post, compile the tips and make an e-book (may be even in plain HTML ). Digit may carry it in their CD/DVD. If not, I will host it for downloading
> 
> The e-book can contain Vishal's name, contact info and pic.


Yes, that's what even I thought. Why wait for someone to do the job? You can easily create a .pdf file and if you have the skills and time, you can jazz the book with images, graphics, etc.. the list of his tuts were already searched (one job over), it's here in this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=354232&postcount=29

Mr. Vishal, who has a lot of time at his disposal can himself make a ebook. Instead of spending 12 hrs in forums, you can spenmd 6 hrs and get the job done.


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 12, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Mr. Vishal, who has a lot of time at his disposal can himself make a ebook. Instead of spending 12 hrs in forums, you can spenmd 6 hrs and get the job done.



 12 hours on the forum?!  Are you SURE??


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 12, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> 12 hours on the forum?!  Are you SURE??


Yeah.. it seems so. I remember him posting that he's online for 12 hrs and spend considerable time in forums. :d


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 12, 2006)

I used to spend 12 hours a day recently, but now-a-days I'm not getting must time bcoz of my MCA final sem exams  

May be after my exams I'll do it or may be some1 else is doing atm I'm typing this post ?


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 12, 2006)

9 said no BS!! am one of those 50 fans of Vishal  hope our voices are heard


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 12, 2006)

Well... I'm ready to compile his book. But it will have my name also.  

Busy till Jan due to semester exams (Damn! they start tomorrow  ) will start working after exams


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 12, 2006)

thnx buddy!

*Whoever compile the book, pls first give it to me to check the book and to do futher modifications if required  *


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 12, 2006)

I'll surely will provide you a copy  .
Maybe you can help in arranging the sections


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 12, 2006)

thnx buddy


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Dec 13, 2006)

compiling a ebook is not a good idea as it will be limited to limited think digit members.
Vishal why don't u make a web site or blog? and share that info there and also publish article on digg!.

something like this *desitek.5gigs.com/vishalGupta/index.php*www.desitek.5gigs.com/wiki/index.php/HomePage


----------



## anilmail17 (Dec 13, 2006)

yaa i think publishing a book is a good idea then everything simple and handy otherwise we have to look 4 all post of vishal. So plz do publish it soon


----------



## GNUrag (Dec 13, 2006)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> compiling a ebook is not a good idea as it will be limited to limited think digit members.
> Vishal why don't u make a web site or blog? and share that info there and also publish article on digg!.


I dont think so.
Book is soemthing one turns up to when his/her computer is b0rken. There's little point in frantically searching for websites when computer itself is not working.

Creating PDF for book is always a good idea. I would get a copy printed for myself if i get hold of the resources here.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 13, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> thnx buddy!
> 
> *Whoever compile the book, pls first give it to me to check the book and to do futher modifications if required  *


why not you do it yourself????


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 13, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> I dont think so.
> Book is soemthing one turns up to when his/her computer is b0rken. There's little point in frantically searching for websites when computer itself is not working.
> 
> Creating PDF for book is always a good idea. I would get a copy printed for myself if i get hold of the resources here.


Absolutely right  

I always prefer printed books instead of the e-books  

And I'm not fond of blogs, etc.  Thats why I hv no Blog or site, I hv many domains, but don't use them just bcoz I'm not interested  



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> why not you do it yourself????


I answered it on previous page also  
I hv my exams in this month, so I hv no time for it. But may be after exams I'll compile it?


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 13, 2006)

oh it's easy, just copy paste in Word, some intends & images, & just print it as pdf


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah! I know  
As I said already, I'll do it after my exams


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 14, 2006)

OK!
I hv started compiling the book and the Resource Hacker tutorial part is approx. 90% complete  

I'll send the file to FatBeing as soon as I complete it


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 15, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> OK!
> I hv started compiling the book and the Resource Hacker tutorial part is approx. 90% complete
> 
> I'll send the file to FatBeing as soon as I complete it


hey,
idea was ours, we encouraged you to take up this project!, atleast we have that much right that we can see the book first.


----------



## n2casey (Dec 15, 2006)

^^
Ha ha.....
Marriage date fix nahi hui aur baraati pehle hi aa gaye.........


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

lol  
I followed grudgy advice and spent more than 8 hours yesterday to compile the book  
Now its complete and I hv sent the book to FatBeing today


----------



## n2casey (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice news Vishal. We r waiting for positive response from FatBeing.


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 15, 2006)

use *www.lulu.com
__________
use www.lulu.com


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 15, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> lol
> I followed grudgy advice and spent more than 8 hours yesterday to compile the book
> Now its complete and I hv sent the book to FatBeing today



Can I "preview" the book?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah sure! Here is the preview:  

Its a PDF file of all my DIGIT tutorials approx. It contains 72 pages and I hv changed the matter to look more professional and with many images  
I hv tried to make it perfect and tried my Best  

Lets see what admins say?


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't see any preview??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

This is the preview:  



> Its a PDF file of all my DIGIT tutorials approx. It contains 72 pages and I hv changed the matter to look more professional and with many images
> I hv tried to make it perfect and tried my Best


Actually I'll wait for admin decision about the book before releasing it!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, this reminds me of the days Jeba used to pack his tutorials and offer it for downloads in ZIPs lol... Waiting for it VG, editing required?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

thnx buddy! I hv compiled the book already and its a single PDF file containing all my tuts


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 15, 2006)

Cool then!


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 15, 2006)

great


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 15, 2006)

vishal! please take my suggestion. if no one is publishing your material use *www.lulu.com
Upload your pdf, put it on their website, decide the cost of ur own book; all for free. the website will put it up on amazon too. as they receive orders, they will do the so-called ondemand publishing. only 20% of the cost will be taken as lulu's commission.


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 15, 2006)

This isn't called a "preview". Anyway, you have all the rights to guard it so closely. Let us know when you are willing to reveal the secret.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 27, 2007)

gr8


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 27, 2007)

great man,ur popularity wil rise


----------



## freshprince (Aug 6, 2007)

mr vishal, you may not know it but in no small way you have inspired a lot of us in this complicated IT world...i 4 1 wouldnt have been able to get this far with out your tut.

so Yessss!!!!!! the book shoud come up i totally agree.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 6, 2007)

Awe..u revived a dead thread.

But Yeah I agree.....

Hip Hip Hurray for Vishal...


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes.
I would be glad to have all Vishal tips & tricks in one book.


----------

